# ******* Chowder



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is my chowder. Not the "real" one, whatever that is. 

Sauteed some carrots and onions. Threw in the flour and then some store bought seafood stock. Didn't have time to make up some. Let that thicken up and then added a bunch of crab meat, corn and milk. I forgot to get taters. That's simmering right now. Shrimp and mahi are sprinkled with some Legg's Cajun seasoning and sitting in the fridge. Gonna toss them in right before serving. Using mahi since it was in the fridge and needed to be used.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks like you got one hell of a combo there, looks delicious.
I think I'll give it a go...ohhh wait second thought, I didn't catch a single freakin Mahi this year! Last season slayed em off the beach, this year zilch. WTF. Ohhh well next year. Let us know how she turns out. And, I believe they call it Chowda.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks like my counter top!
You been at my house today? Just wait till my wife gets back!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> That looks like my counter top!
> You been at my house today? Just wait till my wife gets back!!


Splittine invited me over...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good. sorta, kinda of a courtbullion.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

smooth move said:


> sounds good. sorta, kinda of a courtbullion.


I Googled it. Add some butter and flour and that's it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wife made a loaf of homemade french bread.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep I think i can eat that whole pot!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Full recipe please


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

born2fizh said:


> Full recipe please


I'll post up what I can tomorrow. I don't write everything down, but I can get close.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet that was good ! It's been a long time since I've had any chowder. I probably need to fix that. Thumbsup !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That dont look red neckish at all.... neither does that counter top hahahahaha 

Im a chowder lover looks to be amazing


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Kitchen counters aside... That looks good enuff to eat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's gone. I'll post a recipe when I get a chance.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here, I'll share my chowder recipe.
This works great with almost any fish/crustacean and it's spices easily modify to fit other tastes.
The pics below are done with Redfish.



> *Fish Chowder*
> _5 tbs. butter
> 2 med. yellow or white onions, diced (3 cups)
> 5 med. potatoes cut in bite size pieces (4-5 cups)
> ...










*Money Shot*


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

******* "chowder"??
And y'all laugh at steamed crappie!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> ******* "chowder"??
> And y'all laugh at steamed crappie!


Thick soup with swimmers that my momma made.


----------

